# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Không cài được microphone ?!

## sgtpsibin

mua microphone về để thu âm có việc thì lại ko cài dc [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] pro nào giúp mình với [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

os: window xp
có một cái như thế này. là trước đó mình cài win7 cho máy, cài micro thì nghe thấy giọng mình trong phone nhưng không thể thu âm => cài lại winxp để thu âm thì lại k dc [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

mình coi mấy cái hướng dẫn trên mạng, làm theo cũng k cài dc. mình để ý thấy bài hướng dẫn nào cũng dùng driver là "*realtek hd audio*", trong khi đó máy mình dùng "*via hd audio*" (main asus p5kpl-am). hay đó là lí do [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
một vài screenshot
recording


recording bị mờ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img], ko thể tùy chỉnh.


via hd audio


ai giúp mình nhanh nhanh với [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## traveldatviet

k ai giup dc a` [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

